# HAPPY 13TH BIRTHDAY BAILEY!!!



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

My sweet girl is 13 years old today!!!

My first puppy, my first GSD.










Time has gone so quickly. Ten felt like yesterday.










This sweet, smart, loyal, loving girl is so much more than I ever could have hoped for.










I know she was hoping for snow today,










but instead we have rain.

Maybe for Christmas Bailey!!

I hope you still enjoy your day. HAPPY BIRTHDAY BAILEY!!!
Mommy loves you very much!!!!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy B'day Bailey! Wow, she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Bailey!! Happy for you guys getting to enjoy this birthday together! She can be in the 13 Club at the GSDCA.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Woohoo! Happy 13th birthday! I hope you get lots of great birthday presents!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

that is AWESOME! happy b day!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy 13th BD beautiful!!! Have a winderful holiday wish I could send you some snow from NH.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!! I love your bone cake! So cute! Wish you many more years!!!!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bailey!! You look great. The time does go quickly though doesn't it. I have one that will be 12 next month and it just seems like yesterday that we got her.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bailey! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday, beautiful Bailey. 

ps Morgan hopes she looks that good at 10 too!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Bailey. Hoping Chloe will make it this far.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday beautiful Bailey!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Have a very happy birthday!!!

And many more enjoyable, snow filled days for you!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Bday!!! Welcome to the lucky 13 club!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Bailey would like to thank everyone for all the wonderful birthday wishes. She had a great day and finally got the snow she was wanting!


----------

